# Returning stuff on Ebay



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bought a laptop recently off ebay and its clearly not as described and has two faults. The seller offered returns and has very quickly offered to send a courier to pick it up when I contacted him. I filed a proper returns claim with ebay though and by the sound of it do they not have to contact him and then ask me to return the item and they then refund the money plus the postage?

I think I would rather use my own courier and track it, make sure its signed for rather than have him organise it and then tell me it never turned up.

Whats the normal procedure?

Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If they arrange the courier it's their responsibility!
I've never had a problem except that I can't remember getting a refund for my postage when I have initiated and paid for the return.
I have always received the P&P and cost price from the original purchase.
HTH:smile2:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I bought a laptop recently off ebay and its clearly not as described and has two faults. The seller offered returns and has very quickly offered to send a courier to pick it up when I contacted him. I filed a proper returns claim with ebay though and by the sound of it do they not have to contact him and then ask me to return the item and they then refund the money plus the postage?
> 
> I think I would rather use my own courier and track it, make sure its signed for rather than have him organise it and then tell me it never turned up.
> 
> ...


If you have filled in the eBay return form, i.e. gone through the "I want to return my item" link, then the seller will have the option to ask eBay to organise the return, or can send you a pre-paid label/organise collection themselves.

Once you have started the ebay "case" you will be covered, and the seller will need to prove it has been collected from you if they supply the label or collect it. If eBay services are used, you will get a signature at time of collection or drop off at a parcel shop.

The whole thing is designed to stop the problems of seller and buyer having problems or fraud from either side.

If you stay in the eBay process, it's much safer, and you are covered for all eventualities.

In many way's it's better than using your own courier, as if any problems arise, the onus is on the seller or eBay to do the chasing, you will have fulfilled your part of the process.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. The seller has said that he will arrange it with Parcel2go (UPS) and Ill just have to print a label and drop it off at one of their depots, this was before I started the claim with ebay. So I should just go ahead and do this then?


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Strange... I use Parcel2go all the time in fact I'm sending one right now. To enable me to print out a label I have to buy the service.

John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You will be back begging me for that slow Netbook soon Barry. he he he.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

namder said:


> Strange... I use Parcel2go all the time in fact I'm sending one right now. To enable me to print out a label I have to buy the service.
> 
> John


I assumed he is buying the service and will just email me the label to put on the parcel.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

barryd said:


> I assumed he is buying the service and will just email me the label to put on the parcel.


Yes, that's the way I would do it Barry. He will be able to forward the email from Parcel2Go to you and there will be a link to download and print the label.

They recommend printing 2 labels and putting one inside the box, just in case the outer label gets damaged. Not sure if he is arranging a courier pickup or is asking you to take it to a local dropoff point. Either way you will get a receipt which is your proof that the item was returned.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I think he is suggesting that he uses UPS. Last time I dropped a parcel off to a UPS point they no longer give you a receipt to show you dropped it off. I think a few do this now.

Seems open to problems to me. Whats to stop the seller saying he never received it and UPS saying how do we know you dropped it off?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thanks. I think he is suggesting that he uses UPS. Last time I dropped a parcel off to a UPS point they no longer give you a receipt to show you dropped it off. I think a few do this now.
> 
> Seems open to problems to me. Whats to stop the seller saying he never received it and UPS saying how do we know you dropped it off?


Take a picture or video at drop off handover, simples :grin2:

Terry


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I have recently returned two items and in each case a returns postage label had to be printed out and the item left at the post office who provided receipt and tracking info. On one I had to pay the return postage but the other was paid for by the supplier. If in doubt print your own return note for you to keep as proof the courier collected it and get them to sign it when they collect from you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, thats what I will do. I think I should get a tracking number or if not I will ask for one from the seller.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have stopped paying for recorded delivery. I now take a pic of the teller holding the package as evidence.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I have stopped paying for recorded delivery. I now take a pic of the teller holding the package as evidence.
> 
> Ray.


I doubt that would be regarded as tracking evidence Ray but better than nothing. Anyway the chap has been very helpful. Its all arranged and I have the label and tracking information myself. He reckons they will give me a receipt but if not ill make them sign something.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Barry,

I sell on eBay and Amazon and have done for several years. Amazon seems okay but eBay has a lot of scams by sellers.

Take a photo of the item before it is packed and in the packaging. Use your own tracking service and just ask them to refund postage. Make sure any tracking covers the full amount for compensation. Also take a photo of the item with the name, address and tracking number on the front of the box.

*Why this way?*

Big sellers can get a lot of items back and the postman just drops them off and does not get a signature. They then say they have not had the return and you lose any claim as you do not have proof of delivery. proof of posting is not good enough. You are responsible for the item until the seller gets it back

They receive the item from you and may say you have damaged it, or it is not the same one as they sent you. Then you have a fight on your hands with ebay.

Special delivery for a laptop should cost about £7 and cover you for £500.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I always go via EBay and PayPal, but often you lose the postage, you need to check the sellers T&C for returns.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IF the seller has arranged the courier though and paid for it which he has in this situation is the onus not on them once its been picked up and signed for? I should be able to track its progress and the fact that its been signed for and delivered as I have the consignment details.

Of course there is always the situation where if they are dodgy they could say its damaged or not as it was when it was sent out. 

I suppose you have to allow an element of trust.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Take pictures prior to sending anything as a seller or a returner, also of any packaging you receive if there is any even slight damage, including tears in jiffy bags etc, pref with postie holding it, or refuse delivery.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Unless you have a really hostile seller, most of these things go back without issue.

Getting a proof of posting is no big deal, but going through ebay or PayPal is best as few sellers will try and fiddle them.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Unless you have a really hostile seller, most of these things go back without issue.
> 
> Getting a proof of posting is no big deal, but going through ebay or PayPal is best as few sellers will try and fiddle them.
> 
> Peter


I did contact ebay and made an official claim as item not as described and that I wished to return it. I just checked in my ebay messages (no email was sent to me) and they have responded saying "The seller accepted your request for return" and should send you a label.

Well he has done so Ill just drop it off at the UPS point this afternoon.

Dunno why as the bloke has been as nice as ninepence but I just have a bad feeling about it.

I dont think ill bother buying another laptop off ebay. This is the second one I have had thats not been right. The first one was off a proper Ebay refurb company who sold hundreds of the things. It had all sorts wrong with it. They were fine about returning it though and paid the postage and there were no problems but its just a faff.

I just dont understand though why people are flogging stuff before either firstly testing them or being honest about what works and what doesnt. Your just going to get them back! The alarm bells rang with this one as I asked twice if there were any faults etc and was told it was all fine. Then the day after he shipped it I get a message saying the mouse pad doesnt always work properly. There were several other issues.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This any good Barry.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162280303942?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

